# a pit bull soul.



## sarallyn (Aug 21, 2008)

Gracie seems like such an old soul... :heart:
she's only two... don't tell _her_ that, though. 
































:heart:


----------



## John_05 (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful dog. Very nice captures.  They make me wish I had either a digital camera,  or could have afforded more film when I had mine.

I used to own pitbulls,  but I haven't gotten another since my last one passed.  They're amazing animals.  I'd get one now,  but they exceed the size limit for the apartment I have right now.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww, she is beautiful and she does seem to be an old soul   My boxer is 2.5 and is usually bouncing all over the house!


----------



## rub (Aug 22, 2008)

What a sweetheart. I have often though the same thing about our pit.  She was rescued from an abusive home at 4 months, and is now only 8 months, but you would never know.


----------



## John_Olexa (Aug 22, 2008)

Gracie is Beautiful !!!


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks, all. 



rub said:


> She was rescued from an abusive home at 4 months, and is now only 8 months, but you would never know.



rescued pit bulls are the best kind, aren't they. 




John_05 said:


> They're amazing animals.  I'd get one now,  but they exceed the size limit for the apartment I have right now.



awww, that sucks. apartment restrictions suck. :thumbdown:


----------



## F1addict (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the third picture. She's so cute.

oh, and we're getting a DNA test done on our dog as a birthday present for my mom so we'll know soon if he's 100% Pit Bull or not and if not what else he is. But it will take a few days or weeks, and I want to know now!


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 22, 2008)

F1addict said:


> I love the third picture. She's so cute.
> 
> oh, and we're getting a DNA test done on our dog as a birthday present for my mom so we'll know soon if he's 100% Pit Bull or not and if not what else he is. But it will take a few days or weeks, and I want to know now!




IMO - do NOT waste your money on a DNA test! they're never 100% correct, and NONE of them have an American Pit Bull Terrier as the answer (only American Staffordshire Terrier).

case and point; [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w[/ame]


----------



## F1addict (Aug 22, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> IMO - do NOT waste your money on a DNA test! they're never 100% correct, and NONE of them have an American Pit Bull Terrier as the answer (only American Staffordshire Terrier).
> 
> case and point; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


The one were using is new, I think. and says they can identify 130 different breeds or more then 99% of the breeds recognized by the AKC. But with our luck, that less then 1% that they don't identify will be Pitt bull Plus I think ours is an actual blood test which I believe are more accurate then the swab tests. But I don't know.
Oh and too late, money already wasted. Besides its just a gift for my mom. She wants to know so we did it.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 22, 2008)

F1addict said:


> The one were using is new, I think. and says they can identify 130 different breeds or more then 99% of the breeds recognized by the AKC. But with our luck, that less then 1% that they don't identify will be Pitt bull Plus I think ours is an actual blood test which I believe are more accurate then the swab tests. But I don't know.
> Oh and too late, money already wasted. Besides its just a gift for my mom. She wants to know so we did it.



is it the wisdom panel? that's a little more accurate -- they do not, however, have the American Pit Bull Terrier.
it's a cool gift, though -- good idea!
it'd be cool to know the results if you want to post up sometime.


----------

